# anyone ever replace/remove the Antenna/sharkfin ?



## entacto (Nov 22, 2010)

last time i wax my 2011 Vw cc.. i didn't realize the roof antenna/shark fin is plastic and now the surface is ruined
it lost the shinny, try to polish it just make it even worse, i could find the antenna parts for about $70
but does anyone know how to remove it?


----------



## VdubTX (Jul 5, 2003)

entacto said:


> last time i wax my 2011 Vw cc.. i didn't realize the roof antenna/shark fin is plastic and now the surface is ruined
> it lost the shinny, try to polish it just make it even worse, i could find the antenna parts for about $70
> but does anyone know how to remove it?


If I am not mistaken. Pretty sure the headliner has to be dropped to gain access to it.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

VdubTX said:


> If I am not mistaken. Pretty sure the headliner has to be dropped to gain access to it.


x2

The antenna itself should be threaded & then it's held down by a nut


----------



## entacto (Nov 22, 2010)

oh jeez.. i think that's a lots of work..


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

entacto said:


> oh jeez.. i think that's a lots of work..


Yup...gotta remove all the handles...the upper center console/lights...and the A, B, & C pillar covers....pretty involved

You "might" be able to get away with maybe just removing the B & C pillar covers though & lowering it just enough to reach up there to get to the nut & wiring harnesses....dunno though

The correct way would be to pull the whole headliner down though


----------



## DavidPaul (Nov 28, 2009)

entacto said:


> last time i wax my 2011 Vw cc.. i didn't realize the roof antenna/shark fin is plastic and now the surface is ruined
> it lost the shinny, try to polish it just make it even worse, i could find the antenna parts for about $70
> but does anyone know how to remove it?


What do you mean, "It lost it shiny"?

Did you wax it with sand paper?

Additional details would be helpful, as well as a close up picture.


Somehow, I don't think it is ruined like you say.


----------



## entacto (Nov 22, 2010)

DavidPaul said:


> What do you mean, "It lost it shiny"?
> 
> Did you wax it with sand paper?
> 
> ...



i wax it with applicator , that i thought its painted like the roof, but i figure out its plastic, and doesn't matter how much i tried the antenna won't back shiny again, it looks black but not shiny


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

entacto said:


> i wax it with applicator , that i thought its painted like the roof, but i figure out its plastic, and doesn't matter how much i tried the antenna won't back shiny again, it looks black but not shiny


Well if you got wax on the rubber base/seal part....just get some Mother's "Back to Black" and carefully apply it (don't get it on the car's paint)....see if that helps

If the actual antenna body is kind of dull....it's just a glossy black molded plastic. It's not painted and won't stay shiny/glossy forever (the sun fades it)

If you _really_ did screw it up though...this might give you a reason to paint it body color now 
(that'd look awesome)


----------



## entacto (Nov 22, 2010)

snobrdrdan said:


> Well if you got wax on the rubber base/seal part....just get some Mother's "Back to Black" and carefully apply it (don't get it on the car's paint)....see if that helps
> 
> If the actual antenna body is kind of dull....it's just a glossy black molded plastic. It's not painted and won't stay shiny/glossy forever (the sun fades it)
> 
> ...



thats right the actual antenna body is kinda dull, you probably right i have to get it paint job on antenna.. i notice from beginning, the antenna is not as black and shiny compare to the body paint.
plus i did screw it up by waxing and rubing it that i thought willl bring it back to shine like the body paint. :banghead: :banghead: afterall its plastic... i'm so dumb!!:screwy:


----------



## DavidPaul (Nov 28, 2009)

entacto said:


> i wax it with applicator , that i thought its painted like the roof, but i figure out its plastic, and doesn't matter how much i tried the antenna won't back shiny again, it looks black but not shiny


I have a solution for you but it will takes some time and a lot of elbow grease. I have done this with plastic parts in the past and it will work.

Use a "white" polishing compound with a very wet cloth. Keep the cloth wet at all times and rub the antenna from front to back. Change to a clean spot on the cloth frequently.

You will eventually wear the rough, dull finish off of the antenna and the plastic will become shiny.

This takes a while but patience will pay great dividends. 

Be careful not to rub the paint on the roof while doing this because you don't want to wear off your clear coat.

Finally, put a nice coat of wax on the antenna and it will stay looking like this forever. You must keep it waxed, however, to prevent sun damage.

You will get some white compound under the rubber gasket but this can be cleaned off with a tooth pick.


----------



## entacto (Nov 22, 2010)

DavidPaul said:


> I have a solution for you but it will takes some time and a lot of elbow grease. I have done this with plastic parts in the past and it will work.
> 
> Use a "white" polishing compound with a very wet cloth. Keep the cloth wet at all times and rub the antenna from front to back. Change to a clean spot on the cloth frequently.
> 
> ...


would this a good product? 
http://www.amazon.com/Turtle-Wax-T-241A-Polishing-Compound/dp/B0009JKGJ2

seems very good idea.. so basically polishing the plastic antenna rite?, i'll try your solution.. 

thanks a bunch friend!!


----------



## cook0066 (Apr 14, 2010)

I've Personably been thinking about this one. It comes painted. I've always thought the one on the CC looks out of place. http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Pain...r_Truck_Parts_Accessories&hash=item5ad44e4088


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

cook0066 said:


> I've Personably been thinking about this one. It comes painted. I've always thought the one on the CC looks out of place. http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Pain...r_Truck_Parts_Accessories&hash=item5ad44e4088


:facepalm:

No wiring or anything included with it and no mounting included except for the sticky tape....did you read this:
_*"If you already have the original shark with radio function on your car, then you will need to take them off and to modify it to cover the original radio function basement"*_

Paint probably won't match either

Unless you're just doing it for looks only.....don't buy it


----------

